# Single Guy Healthy Fish Salad QUICK - GOOD - HEALTHY



## CaptainClif.com (Jan 25, 2008)

I love to eat fish, most kinds cooked many different ways, I think have tied it all in the gulf, I have tried them all as sushi, wahoo - good....Cobia - BAD sushi, at least for me. But I found a salad that is filling, great and heathy, at least healthier that fried. OH yeah and, as I am a busy guy, so it has to be fairly fast to prep.

1). Dry and pat down fish, cut the size of chicken nuggets, set aside.

2). Fill a Bowl with salad. I use Spring mix or spinach or a combination, whichever is not out of date.

3). I like to add shredded parmisian and mozerella.

4). Mix crown and coke, sample and set aside.

5). On top ofsalad,I like Ken's Steakhouse Creamy Ceaser "0" carbs. I put this on before the fish then set salad aside.

6). I use a Pan with a light coating of Olive oil on it, not like the marina after a bilge pump goes off, but like in the bottom of the bilge, a good solid coating, but not standing in a puddle.

7). Heat on High, Sample Crown, stir, sample again. Sip.

8). Season saltin the pan, you have to learn what you like.

9). When hot, cook fish, some fishare better than others, snapper is OK, scamp and deep drop fish awesome, cobia is great too. Cook fish like you would normally like them as far as texture and how well done, I like fish that flakes and falls apart. As far as portions go, you have to decide how much you want to eat.

10). When fish is done, I add/pour fish and all onto the salad, cooking the spinach, melting cheese. I like just enough oil to coat the bottom of the pan, not deep fry. I like to stir my salad alltogether and my son likes to eathis with chop sticks, simple enough.

11). Finish Crown/coke and another,and decide you must share storywith world. Standing By...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought you were on the go......I got an easier 1

Take a small bowl-mix up lemmon juice with some Tobasco Soy Sauce, then take thin pieces of snapper and throw them in the bowl. Shake it up and eat as you wish....Make you want to smack your momma!!! 

Ohhhhhhh most importantly :










I'm on the same wave-length:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

aww u got the little bottle.. we got a handle gettin cold right now:letsdrink


----------

